# liquid on surface of new soap



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I just made a 48oz of WalMart soap this am, it was hot a few hours after pouring and now in the pm I found a 1/4" layer of clear liquid on top. I poured it off, laid a sheet of wax paper on top and a blanket over that. Its a flat silicone 9bar mold. I used patch and bay rum FO. What happened?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Its called separation and u did not take it far enough to saponify...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Does you mean I didn't stir long enough? Can it be salvaged?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, it can be salvaged, dump it all in a large pot or crock pot... shred if some of it got hard... add a enough milk or water to moisten it.. Cook until pourable.. and pour into molds.. Its not really as pourable as first cooked CP, sometimes you have to mush into molds,,, it makes great soap, lathers better and is gentler to your skin.. Now its hot processed soap... 
Barb


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks I'll try it. So some people make hot process soap routinely? I see you said it makes a better soap but isn't it a lot of trouble to get in and out of molds? Do customers value it more? Or do you do it for other reasons also?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, many do make hot process routinely.... what they do is made it CP way and just continue to cook it thru gel and fragrance after the cook.. (takes less fragrance) and glop into box molds.. some like it better, others like regular CP.. everyones taste is different. You can't do pretty colors or swirls with it and it looks somewhat like brain matter (LOL) when dried.. but it does have superior lather to me.. and is far gentler on the skin.. MY opinion only.. some customers valve color swirls more.. all depends.. I make it with all my soap scraps after I get a full bucket full... I love using it.. dislike making it.. I call it my scrap soap, but I do have some customers that do prefer it...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks , exactly the info I was looking for. Got it in the crock pot now. I saw some rebatch at Tamara's house and I know what you mean by gray matter. I kind of like the texture, and as you say everyone's idea of beauty is different. --thank goodness


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

It worked, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

You are welcome.. now try a sliver of it.. its wonderful....


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> I found a 1/4" layer of clear liquid on top. I poured it off


What did you do with what you poured off? If you didn't save it to include in your rebatch, you might have a problem.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Stacy, you are right, not only did I not save the liquid, but (as you mentioned in another thread) :sighthis is the soap that I messed up on the lye amount. I think I will dump it and start over. :sigh


----------

